# Help The Deacon out on these UK folk lps



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I have later lps by many of these artist, but I'm leery of getting their early lps COS THEY MIGHT BE LITTERED WITH AMERICANA. I'm not interested in blues ballads,skiffle , banjo or Guthrie covers.

(Take for instance, the Watersons. At an early stage they dropped all their gospel, hillbilly-Appalachian and such for pure (North) English repertoire)


So then, which of these lps should I stay clear of?:

JOHN RENBOURN -John & Bert -same -another monday


Bert Jansch - same - it don't bother me

Mick Softley - songs for swinging survivors

Davy Graham - the guitar player -hat - large as life and twice as natural


The Young tradition -same -so cheerfully round


Peter Bellamy - fair England's shore - the fox jumps over the parson's gate - Merlin's Isle of Gramary

Shirley Collins - Power of the True Love Knot


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The only one of these I can comment on is "Bert & John", but that's a great album, folk baroque at its best. Mainly instrumentals with a couple with vocals by Jansch. No skiffle.


----------

